# How long?



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

Firstly I have to say how helpful - already - this site has been - especially Auld Yin.
Having decided it's possible for me to buy in Canada but keep my UK citizenship - 
I have questions!!!
How long do I need to be out of Canada after my 6 month stay before I return?
Ideally I don't want to do 6 months in both countries - will this cause me problems on reentry?
Also . . . I've decided the area around Alexandria, Ontario would be perfect in all ways for me to buy. I shall pop over for a visit later this year but are there any ex pats there or has anyone any info. of any kind about the area - the internet wasn't overflowing? :ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flicker said:


> Firstly I have to say how helpful - already - this site has been - especially Auld Yin.
> Having decided it's possible for me to buy in Canada but keep my UK citizenship -
> I have questions!!!
> How long do I need to be out of Canada after my 6 month stay before I return?
> ...


I haven't been in the Alexandria vicinity for many years now but it is a very nice part of the Province with good rural qualities, small town feel but if, as a lady, you need a shopping fix close enough to Ottawa and Montreal.


----------

